# Hamilton Khaki Pilot 46mm



## ronnanol (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi

Anyone in here who has got some shots of the 46mm Pilot watch?

I haven't seen any posts or pics on this watch.
I think it looks awesome and I'm thinking of making this my fifth Hammy.

Would love some "real" pictures of it first.


----------



## brazier (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some photos of mine. I am not happy with Hamilton's quality control because I have two problems with mine. The first one is that the sides of the strap are flaking off after the first time I wore it. The other one I leave to you to spot. It took me over two weeks before I noticed it.


----------



## fastpace (Mar 28, 2010)

brazier said:


> Here are some photos of mine. I am not happy with Hamilton's quality control because I have two problems with mine. The first one is that the sides of the strap are flaking off after the first time I wore it. The other one I leave to you to spot. It took me over two weeks before I noticed it.


Wow I don't know how long it would have taken me to see the two 55s if you didn't mention it. Have you talked with Hamilton about the problems? If you have the paperwork I'm sure they will be willing to work with you.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, that's unbelievable!


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I am speechless. How is that possible?


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

WTF?!?! Where did you buy it, if you don't mind me asking? Could you also take a close up photo of the caseback?

Have you tried to exchange it?


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately you now have a potentially rare Hamilton. With every person that turns theirs in for another, yours becomes even more rare. Wanna guess what I would do with that watch?


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

I will say, this post and a couple other recent post has me more than a little concerned about quality control and potentially the actual quality of the newer Hamilton watch. If these little boo boo's and the _reliability_ of the actual time pieces continue to show up in the small sampling of these boards; Swatch Group might have taken our beloved Hamilton the way of a certain watch brand that starts with _I. _I guess we'll know if they start showing up on ShopNBC.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

iacyclist said:


> I will say, this post and a couple other recent post has me more than a little concerned about quality control and potentially the actual quality of the newer Hamilton watch. If these little boo boo's and the _reliability_ of the actual time pieces continue to show up in the small sampling of these boards; Swatch Group might have taken our beloved Hamilton the way of a certain watch brand that starts with _I. _I guess we'll know if they start showing up on ShopNBC.


a couple watches out of the thousands of watches they sell concerns you? If that is the case you might look into some quartz models, head over to the JLC, Rolex, Omega, Panerai, etc. etc. forums and you will find the same "couple" of posts regarding quality control in watches in the 5k+ range


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome watch.. I just went to an AD and saw it in person.. Outstanding watch...


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

I own 100+ Hamilton watches and the only two models that I have ever had problems with have been made in the past two years. I really haven't spent any time on the Rolex, Omega, or Panerai forums, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive seen Swiss Army watches with some numbers upside down. 

I actually think this one is kind of cool. Id be tempted to keep it.


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with Jeff, I think I would keep this for sure.


----------



## gundam (Mar 10, 2010)

Gharddog03 said:


> Wow, that is an awesome watch.. I just went to an AD and saw it in person.. Outstanding watch...


I saw this at my AD a few weeks ago. Definitely a nice watch but I wish it wasn't quartz!


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

I would keep that one for sure. A Hamilton Pilot 110!!! 
It's like a stamp that's printed upside down, making it unique.


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

gundam said:


> I saw this at my AD a few weeks ago. Definitely a nice watch but I wish it wasn't quartz!


The 46mm is an automatic; the 42mm version is a quartz.


----------



## gundam (Mar 10, 2010)

Shademantis said:


> The 46mm is an automatic; the 42mm version is a quartz.


It sure is. My mistake.

Definitely one of the contenders for a pilot watch on my list now.


----------



## ronnanol (Jan 22, 2010)

That's amazing Brazier.
Are you keeping it?
Did you buy it at an Authorized dealer?
I wonder if there are many with this flaw.


----------



## brazier (Feb 24, 2010)

I am going to send it back to Hamilton for two reasons, the strap is garbage and I don't ever see this watch being worth more than what I paid for it. The extra 55 is kinda cool though.

I did purchase it from an AD, Swissa Jewelers in Seattle over the phone. He would not take it back because it was past his return policy of 5 days, which is ridiculously short. But, it was posted on his site and I cannot really argue about that. I just think that as an AD he would provide better service than that. 

I will try to take an up close photo of the back of the case when I have a moment.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

The duplicate 55 would drive me nuts! :roll:


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but wanted to see if there are any other "real life" photos of the Hamilton Khaki pilot?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks awesome (barring the extra 55). I really would love one of these.

My two Hamiltons have been perfect.


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

brazier said:


> I am going to send it back to Hamilton for two reasons, the strap is garbage and I don't ever see this watch being worth more than what I paid for it. The extra 55 is kinda cool though.


i had a Khaki Auto PVD, and on that one the strap was flaking aswell. 
it was a leather strap with rubber coating of some sorts. ive sent it 
in for regulation as it was gaining 45 sec a day and a problem with the date wheel.

i got the strap replaced with a new one, and i didnt even ask for it. 
there must have been some production problem with the straps and they 
will replace it at no cost. the new strap (which is exactly the same as before) 
was holding up very well and shown no signs of wear after 6 months. 
wheras the original one looked beat up after 2 weeks.


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

zekio said:


> i had a Khaki Auto PVD, and on that one the strap was flaking aswell.
> it was a leather strap with rubber coating of some sorts. ive sent it
> in for regulation as it was gaining 45 sec a day and a problem with the date wheel.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my X-wind. the leather strap is peeling off from under the buckle. I talked to Hamilton today and I am gonna send them the watch or just the strap. still debating weather i should only send the strap or the whole watch. It is sad that watch is awesome and the strap looks amazing. As a quality engineer myself this type of thing happen to anyone. I just hope that they don't have any more issues.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you ever get your watch fixed?


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I love my Pilot 46mm. I had no intentions of even buying it until I saw the real thing in person and on my wrist. I have smaller wrist (6.25inches) but I couldn't pass up at how clean the whole case and dial look. Mine is the gray dial with the light brown strap.

I'm having the same issue with the strap, but that doesn't deter my faith in Hamilton. This is was my second and have no problems whatsoever with either one. My Khaki King Scuba easily contends against my Omega Planet Ocean for accuracy. I'm probably going to buy an aftermarket carbon fiber looking band from strappedfortime.com.

Enjoy yours!


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I want this watch so bad but it wears so incredibly large I can't pull the trigger. It looks like a pocket watch on a strap.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

fjblair said:


> I want this watch so bad but it wears so incredibly large I can't pull the trigger. It looks like a pocket watch on a strap.


That's what the smaller version is for. It's just not an auto.


----------



## thegrants82 (May 20, 2010)

Flipstar said:


> View attachment 1177287
> View attachment 1177288
> View attachment 1177289
> View attachment 1177291
> ...


Sorry but thats silly big.


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)

I wouldn't consider this watch silly big, it all depends on how big your wrist is, and what suits you.

This watch wears beautifully on the wrist and I receive alot of complements.

If you think this watch is silly, take a look at some of the Breitlings 46mm+ and the Seamaster planet ocean chrono (45.5 mm) Very stunning & sought after watches.

All depends on your style and what you like in a watch.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Can anyone measure the lug to lug for me? It seems like the perfect watch for me but don't know if its just too big for me.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Hands of Time said:


> Can anyone measure the lug to lug for me? It seems like the perfect watch for me but don't know if its just too big for me.


I just measured with some calipers and got 53mm. The lugs are angled, so I measured from the inside part, which is the longest. The outside of the lug is probably about 4mm shorter. Spring bar center to spring bar center is 48mm.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> I just measured with some calipers and got 53mm. The lugs are angled, so I measured from the inside part, which is the longest. The outside of the lug is probably about 4mm shorter. Spring bar center to spring bar center is 48mm.


Thank you so much! This was just what I wanted and even more. Now to make a model...


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just ordered the 38mm pilot automatic. The 46mm would have been too big. I'll try to post pictures when I receive it.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

RC927 said:


> Just ordered the 38mm pilot automatic. The 46mm would have been too big. I'll try to post pictures when I receive it.


Waiting on those pics.  Personally I think its a shame they changed the day/date stuff for the smaller auto. I'm still debating in my mind if the 46mm would just look ridiculous on me.

For comparison here is a Diesel 50mm on my 6,8" wrist. Do you guys think its ridiculously big? And if this gives any indication about the Hammy size and fit? I realize the Diesel is different in that its more angular and thicker, so it's very clumsy. Sorry about image quality.


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hands of Time said:


> Waiting on those pics.  Personally I think its a shame they changed the day/date stuff for the smaller auto. I'm still debating in my mind if the 46mm would just look ridiculous on me.
> 
> For comparison here is a Diesel 50mm on my 6,8" wrist. Do you guys think its ridiculously big? And if this gives any indication about the Hammy size and fit? I realize the Diesel is different in that its more angular and thicker, so it's very clumsy. Sorry about image quality.


I dont think they changed the day/date. It's the same movment and it is just closer to the edge or crown. I should get it tomorrow and will post pics on wrist shortly thereafter. Here is a stock photo.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

RC927 said:


> I dont think they changed the day/date. It's the same movment and it is just closer to the edge or crown. I should get it tomorrow and will post pics on wrist shortly thereafter. Here is a stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 1317273


Yup, that's the pilot 38mm, though I think it is only currently available on bracelet. Technically, I think the edge/crown is closer to it.  As you can see with the thin-o-matic 38 and 42 most of the time the complication wheels are the exact same size and everything moves around them. As I'm sure you noticed, the quick tell for these watches is whether the index at 15/3 is there or not.

I'm guessing @Hands of Time was thinking of the new Pilot Day Date which is a 42mm that has moved the day to 12 and the date to 6 (or Triangle and 30 on these dials :-d ).


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

cprrckwlf said:


> Yup, that's the pilot 38mm, though I think it is only currently available on bracelet. Technically, I think the edge/crown is closer to it.  As you can see with the thin-o-matic 38 and 42 most of the time the complication wheels are the exact same size and everything moves around them. As I'm sure you noticed, the quick tell for these watches is whether the index at 15/3 is there or not.
> 
> I'm guessing @Hands of Time was thinking of the new Pilot Day Date which is a 42mm that has moved the day to 12 and the date to 6 (or Triangle and 30 on these dials :-d ).


I'm sure the one I ordered is old stock. Only place I found it was offered for sale is Discountshop.com. Good BBB rating so I hope it turns out well.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

RC927 said:


> I'm sure the one I ordered is old stock. Only place I found it was offered for sale is Discountshop.com. Good BBB rating so I hope it turns out well.


Oh, probably not that old, the on leather version is shown in the 2011/2012 catalog, which is really what we've been working out of until a month or two ago when the "2013" models finally started being released. I had just noticed the 38 on bracelet was the only 38 currently shown on the Hamilton site (something else that was very recently revamped), and mentioned it in case Hands of Time went looking. I wouldn't worry at all about yours being less than current. Besides, you can always swap bands.

Nice whether we've had in the Pitt area today, huh?


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh there was a 38mm auto also. I saw this before just didn't remember. Personally I couldn't live with the missing 15 or the small size. This is why I wouldn't get the chrono either. It just breaks what I like most about the dial. Only options for me would be the 46mm auto or the 42mm quartz and quartz isn't an option so maybe just go with the 46.


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

cprrckwlf said:


> Oh, probably not that old, the on leather version is shown in the 2011/2012 catalog, which is really what we've been working out of until a month or two ago when the "2013" models finally started being released. I had just noticed the 38 on bracelet was the only 38 currently shown on the Hamilton site (something else that was very recently revamped), and mentioned it in case Hands of Time went looking. I wouldn't worry at all about yours being less than current. Besides, you can always swap bands.
> 
> Nice whether we've had in the Pitt area today, huh?


I like the leather strap, although the 38 won't have the nice H buckle with the twin row of holes. Warming up at least. Lots of rain heading this way.


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hands of Time said:


> Oh there was a 38mm auto also. I saw this before just didn't remember. Personally I couldn't live with the missing 15 or the small size. This is why I wouldn't get the chrono either. It just breaks what I like most about the dial. Only options for me would be the 46mm auto or the 42mm quartz and quartz isn't an option so maybe just go with the 46.


It does change the look, but I personally don't like a large watch. I don't mind the look, just not the bulk. I work at a motorcycle dealership, and always have my hands in something. Wore my Carrera reissue one day to work and scratched the crystal. Sapphire is all I'll wear to work anymore.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

RC927 said:


> It does change the look, but I personally don't like a large watch. I don't mind the look, just not the bulk. I work at a motorcycle dealership, and always have my hands in something. Wore my Carrera reissue one day to work and scratched the crystal. Sapphire is all I'll wear to work anymore.


This is also one thing I'm worries about. What if the watch is so big it clings and bumbs into everything... I'm not worried about the sapphire crystal scratching though as its a corundum.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Hands of Time said:


> This is also one thing I'm worries about. What if the watch is so big it clings and bumbs into everything... I'm not worried about the sapphire crystal scratching though as its a corundum.


I've been wearing mine everyday for about two months on my 6.5" wrist. Clinging and bumping has not been a problem at all.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> I've been wearing mine everyday for about two months on my 6.5" wrist. Clinging and bumping has not been a problem at all.


Thank you for sharing your experience. Comfort level rising.


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I received the pilot 38 and I like the way it fits. I have a 59mm wide wrist, and I think the 38 was the way to go for the automatic. Perhaps a bit on the small side, but the 46 would have been too big for me.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

RC927 said:


> Well I received the pilot 38 and I like the way it fits. I have a 59mm wide wrist, and I think the 38 was the way to go for the automatic. Perhaps a bit on the small side, but the 46 would have been too big for me.
> View attachment 1319502


I don't thinks it's small at all. Despite the trending towards larger and larger watches this is exactly in line with how a watch should fit. Looks great, enjoy it, and wear it in good health.


----------



## RC927 (Dec 18, 2013)

cprrckwlf said:


> I don't thinks it's small at all. Despite the trending towards larger and larger watches this is exactly in line with how a watch should fit. Looks great, enjoy it, and wear it in good health.


Agreed! Thank you.


----------



## Hands of Time (Dec 2, 2013)

RC927 said:


> Well I received the pilot 38 and I like the way it fits. I have a 59mm wide wrist, and I think the 38 was the way to go for the automatic. Perhaps a bit on the small side, but the 46 would have been too big for me.
> View attachment 1319502


I think the fit is very very nice. But the watch is a whole different object now that its smaller. The feel is different but not in a bad way. I still prefer the larger version. Guess I can pull the 46 off. Enjoy!


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)

I owned the 46mm pilot for almost 2 years, probably the most solid watch I've ever owned, once I put the stainless steel bracelet on it does wear big, but not overstated.

I did prefer this watch on the OEM strap but Hamilton did not produce a good stock strap with this watch. The org light brown strap actually started rubbing off at the lugs, this was due to the strap not having enough space between the watch and the pin. I was lucky I bought this watch from an AD and they replaced it quickly, the replacement had enough space and the issued did not occur again.
After about 1 month of wearing my pilot the strap was toast! I sweat alittle as all of us do, the inner area of the OEM band absorbed the sweat perfectly and began to smell like your average used hockey bag! It wasn't pleasant.

So I ordered the stainless steel band, needless to say the problem was solved and I enjoyed this watch for almost 2 years daily.

I am really interested in the Chronograph version, I know it is only 42mm which will probably be a better fit for most people.

Pros: Amazing Watch!

Cons: Horrible OEM strap

Recommended: Hell Ya!


----------



## Junior_357 (Jan 1, 2014)

Great thread...glad I found it. I am considering the 46mm automatic as my next pursuit...that is if I can get beyond the price tag difference between the Maratac Large Pilot and the Hamilton. I know...I know - the Hamilton is the nicer watch.

Thanks for the great information!


----------

